# Matty`s Ratty S200



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Picked up this very old S200 single stage smoker for 30eur some time ago, haven`t even heard it run yet as the PO said the carb starter leaking so he drained the tank last spring and didn`t refill it so it wouldn`t leak in my car. Not many moving parts in a two stroke engine so I bought "a pig in a bag" as we say here. It`s missing the curved front handle which I only later found out it should have as the PO had fabricated (poorly) a new handlebar system as the original one was somehow damaged when he bought it, which lead to the outer casing not being properly attached which in turn as you can observe lead to the lower fairing having laid against the hot exhaust.



















I decided to straight up cut off the damaged part and enough of it`s surroundings it won`t give me any future trouble as this one isn`t going to win ANY beauty contests anyway, plus I`m not gonna do a full nut and bolt resto on this either. Basically get it in a running condition and run it as long as it will. I took the carb apart but since a kit with a new improved carb, all hoses, primer bulb and a spark plug cost me less than 50eur shipped from ill-annoy I decided to do the upgrade instead as sourcing all of the parts individually would have been near the same plus time lost. That`s gonna take about three weeks to arrive though so in the meantime I`m planning to properly weld the rickety bolted together handlebar system and make new fittings for the fairings so it won`t sag against the exhaust or rattle in use.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Those old Toro 2-stroke blowers are great, I have 2 of the CCR machines and they move alot of snow. You just have to get the carb running well, then keep it clean. Looking forward to the fix-up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What in the Name Of ZEUS Is Ill-annoy??????*


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Elk Grove Village, Illinois


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Well this was a pleasant surprise as this kit wasn't due to arrive til 11th, sailed right past the customs too so no duties paid. I got a question about the carb though as someone here's probly familiar with the type. The big barbed inlet is obviously for gas, and the smaller upper one I'm assuming to be for the primer bulb, but what is that straight brass tube next to the fuel one? The original carb differs from this one quite a bit so no hints there.

Also, does it matter which way those filters are fitted since there's no markings on them


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Small delay with this one, apparently the entire of Europe, at least for the parts I managed to rummage through, doesn`t have a single 25-6430 belt anywhere so had to order one through the bay of e from Uusaa, should be here in three weeks or so, assembling this shouldn`t take too long though I will have to weld the flimsy AF handlebar system together once I get the engine part assembled again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oddball Matt said:


> Also, does it matter which way those filters are fitted since there's no markings on them


Typically, the big end goes downstream...










Oddball Matt said:


> what is that straight brass tube next to the fuel one?


I would suspect that's the vent. The original carb probably just has a tiny vent hole as shown in this video:


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Much obliged. Been meaning to start refurbishing the fairings for a while now but work just sucks the life out of me ATM (writing this at 2am to have at least some me-time) Hoping to get this running by the time I`ll be needing it, judging by the long term weather forecasts I`m in no hurry though.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

New carb fitted, fuel lines renewed, plug swapped, the left side axel hole was worn to an oval so filed that down and zapped a washer there. Again there's a part I cannot place, it's sitting on the table below the axel. Looks like some sort of a heat shield but I cannot find it from any parts diagrams I've watched so getting a bit suspicious if it even belongs to this project. If anyone has experience on this model any advice will be much appreciated where it should go.










Handlebar the PO had made but bolted together was very flimsy and flexing so I removed the expander nut thingies from the tubes and welded them together. I don't have the curvy front handle at all but I don't think I'll be needing it anyway.

The auger belt is in the customs as I write this so should be getting it next week. Pretty much the only thing still left to do is to sand and paint the belt housing which I'll probly do tomorrow.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

All done. Well, mostly, the upper cowl still need some new side brackets as the old ones are cracked and won't align properly because of the self made handlebar by PO. It also has the original belt fitted because the new one that arrived is too long for this machine. Tried to return it via ebay but the seller apparently declined as all I got was a message "return closed" without any chance to reply so left a scathing one star review instead. That said, with the new carb and spark plug fitted it starts one pull hot and cold and runs very smooth, albeit it's loud as all get out but that could be expected since it effectively has no muffler whatsoever.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

I'm in love with this lil bugger, if someone had told me how much snow it moves before trying it out I would have flat out laughed at their face. BUT there is a minor issue. Once I've plowed with it and shut it down it will.not.start again no matter what I do, start spray, choke, ancient shaman runes, nothing will get it to even promise. Let it sit for half and hour and it fires up one pull like nothing was ever wrong. I checked the spark and it's getting a good one. Baffled.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a couple of those little machines and they are my go to for light snow amounts.
I will ask the obvious question :
You know it is a 2 stroke engine and you need to mix oil to the gas - right? 32:1 ratio?
I ask that for any future readers who may not know that.
When it quits, is that when you check spark or after letting it sit half an hour?
Have you tried loosening the gas cap in case its vent is plugged?
When it won't start, have you tried giving it a small spray of ether or carb cleaner to see if it will pop off?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Could be weak spark after heating up. With a chainsaw I'd suspect an air leak of some kind. Have you had a good look at the piston via intake and exhaust ports?


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Yes I know it's a smoker, I have swapped the carb for a bowled "upgraded" version, So far I've been using premix small engine alkylate premix 2t gas but need to swap into regular as it's very expensive. When I shut it off from the key it will not restart right away no matter what, ether does nothing. I did check the spark although it wasn't very hot anymore at that point but it was strong blue spark with a light purple hue, though it did jump around a bit. After letting it sit for half an hour or so it will start again with one pull.

I have not looked into the cylinder but I do own a USB boroscope so might be something to do later if I can be arsed to find it.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you tried installing a new spark plug?
Could be a bad coil?


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Yep it came with the upgrade kit along with new fuel lines and a filter. It's most likely a coil on it's way out.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have found that if you order a cheap Chinese replacement carb and it comes with fuel line, shut off valve, fuel filter etc., The carb is usually decent, but the other items are very poor quality and usually fail in a short time. I toss these parts in the garbage.
I imagine the spark plug they ship is also questionable quality and if a name brand it could be a cheap knock off.
I'm not saying this is definitely applies in your case, as I don't know what carb and extras you ordered and how much you paid. If a Chinese carb costs $20.00 from one retailer online and a carb with all these extras is only $20.00 -$25.00 from another, then the extras are probably not that good of quality.

I would clean up and correctly gap the original plug and see if you still have an issue. At least that will eliminate the plug as the problem before spending $ on a new coil.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B082ZHX13J/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

it was this kit from America, plug box said Pro Chaser, no idea where they are made. Slight difference with that picture is my hoses are clear and I heavily suspect they're not tygon.

Now that you mentioned it I might have forgotten to gap the plug... How much should it be?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

not gapping the plug would not cause the issue you are having. i would actually be wondering if maybe the points need to be cleaned or adjusted if you are having a spark issue.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree the proper gap is not causing the issue, but if you are going to try the old plug, might as well set the gap, probably .030".
Looking at the "extras" that came with the carb (2 fuel filters, shut off valve, fuel line, clamps, primer bulb, spark plug) all for $18.00. I doubt they are great quality items.
Won't cost anything to try the old plug and only a few minutes of your time.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

.030 is sth like 0,75mm. Took a feeler gauge to the old plug and it`s gapped at 0.6, standby for the new one.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Umm something something bad quality parts... both the new filter AND the carb itself are leaking!


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Right, that`s one fireball hopefully averted. Carb bowl center bolt (think it doubles as a jet?) seal swapped for a copper one and fuel line swapped to a way overkill pressure resistant hose I apparently already had in the shelf but didn`t bother to check like a DUNCE but instead blindly used the ones in the kit...

The Pro chaser plug was gapped to .7mm, I now put in the old Champion CJ7Y it came to me with, there`s a blizzard howling outside as I write this so tomorrow night after work we`re gonna see if it did a thing.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Whoop take that back only just now took a closer look at the new spark plug and the ceramic part actually says SPARK INDIA BM4A, right, off to the bin (clunk)


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Yard blowed, with the old Champion spark plug the machine is harder to get going when cold BUT it can be turned off and it will immediately start again with a single pull. Did it several times in a row and it worked every time.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Car didn`t start this morning so had to take a trip to the auto parts store and figured since I was already there might as well and bought a brand new NGK BPM7A spark plug, a liter of Ardeca Racing 2T oil and 10L of 98E5. No snowfall since the last blowing but probly gonna go blaze some trails in the forest where I walk my dog. There`s a sawdust covered road meant for walkers but there`s no official winter upkeep. Someone had driven an ATV with a plow through there but the plow`s been up to avoid the rocks so it basically just made it worse.

Oh, one thing`s been bugging me since day one; there`s no real way to gauge how much fuel is in the tank and it`s a tiny one (wonder why as a much bigger one would easily fit) so probly gonna cut a slot into the side of the top fairing to be able to see the side of the tank.

BTW if someone happens to know of a bigger tank that is either a direct bolt-on or a moderate faff to get fit please inform me. I am able to fabricate metal brackets if need be.


----------



## Oddball Matt (4 mo ago)

Hmm looks like the problem persists. If I say, stall it and start it again immediately it usually will, BUT if I shut it down to walk to the end of the street a minute or so away to clear the walkpaths, it will NOT start again until sufficiently cooled. Probly a bad coil can't be much else at this point.


----------

